# Marcgravia ID?



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what type this is?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Almost impossible to know for sure but probably rectiflora, looks like it and is the most common species around.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yea I was thinking that or Suriname. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

